# shell casings with live primers



## jack barnes (Dec 2, 2008)

I work with a gun dealer and he gave me a sack of 308 casings, some with live primers
He told me to just put them in a can of oil, he said this kills the primer, then just knock them out. Haven't tried this yet I'm not sure about this. Has anyone else heard of this?

Jack


----------



## areaman (Dec 2, 2008)

yes that should take care of the primer, but it would be better if they werent live primers. Primers can be quite dangerous.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 2, 2008)

Jack,
I will say that I have heard this,and as a long time reloader,I have done it.
Please note that I did this with a reloading press,not a rod and hammer.
While I never had one explode while removing that primer,there is a very good
chance that it could happen.A very good chance.
I say explode because priming compound is a high explosive, it just happens
to be in a very small quantity in a primer.
IF you choose to proceed,please wear hearing protection,a faceshield,and heavy gloves.
I would recommend you DO NOT try this.
There is a piece of foil over top of the priming compound,underneath the anvil as it's called,coming from the inside of the casing,and on the chance the foil sealed things off 
really good,and oil didn't reach..POP!
My depriming was done on a single stage press with a loose fitting decapper die,and you
can control the pressure,like a squeeze.
If you try this manually without a press,you will have to tap or hit sharply,
please don't do this.Really.it's much like a firing pin strike (opposite side,yes,but..)
I have fired off empty primed cases in guns to kill the primers and you would be
VERY surprised at the noise and fire and power just from that primer.

Bottom line,be safe,soak in oil, and dispose of the live primers.:biggrin:
Casings are cheap,your body parts are not.
If you need some .308 or .30-06 cases,no primers,please pm me.I have scads.


----------



## HawksFeather (Dec 2, 2008)

Jack,

I too reload and John gave you some good advice.  The only thing I would add is that if you are going ahead with knocking them out, I would allow the penetrating oil (WD-40 works) to be in the cases for at least a few days before you proceed.  A reloading press is the best way to remove the primer since it is in an enclosed shell head.  If a primer goes off in the press it will still be a problem, but you might still have all your fingers.

Jerry


----------



## Fred (Dec 2, 2008)

Also being an avid re-loader I can tell you that soaking primers in oil is a very efficient way of rendering them inactive. Soaking ammunition in oil is a good way to have the cartridges rendered inactive as far as the primer is concerned, but unless the oil reaches the powder I would consider the round(s) to still be dangerous if handled in the wrong way.

Just remember, When in doubt DON'T. 

A round of ammunition in close proximity is just as efficient as a miniature grenade, but with a great less amount of range unless you just happen to be in the way.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2008)

I would trust those that have actually "defused" primers but will also caution from personal experience. The primer overall is just a little bang that sets off the rest of the powder in the casing. But that bang is enough to blow off a considerable portion of a finger tip. I have had fire crackers go off while holding them and had no visible damage to my fingers. a primer makes it look like hamburger. Just so any of you know I was very young when that happened.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 2, 2008)

Just have to put in my 2 cents here... I don't know if the oil trick will work or not, but I would be VERY careful.   If you want to know how much power a primer has - do a search for wax bullets.   We used to target practice in the basement when I was a kid (supervised closely!) ... Just the primer and the wax bullet.... 

The primer has plenty of power there yet and things can go wrong!


----------



## george (Dec 3, 2008)

Pretty scary reading all this warnings. Thanks all to warning us to be careful. But just to be sure - if the primer has a little dent (hole) in the outside surface - is that 100 % dead primer, or is there still any chance of being alive ?


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 3, 2008)

george said:


> Pretty scary reading all this warnings. Thanks all to warning us to be careful. But just to be sure - if the primer has a little dent (hole) in the outside surface - is that 100 % dead primer, or is there still any chance of being alive ?


 
That means it is 100% dead. I am a certified gunsmith, and we own a gunshop. I can tell you the oil will work.


----------



## amosfella (Dec 3, 2008)

Not to contradict an expert, but even if the primer is dented, it could still be alive.  Had it happen with an older Mauser cartridge.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree that a light oil will kill a primer. I reload and have never had one go off after being treated this way.
But, I know there is someone on this forum that disagrees. Forget who. He will probably chime in soon to tell you this method does not kill the primer.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 3, 2008)

A primer that has the small dent in it has been fired, and they only fire once so it is dead. Now with all things that go bang there is such a thing as a dud. Could a primer be a Dud? yes it could but having fired thousands of round in my lifetime, Know dozens of people that have so also, and been around hundreds of other that have also fired thousands of round themselves. I have never heard of a dud primer. Miss fires yes but that is not the same thing. I think the risk of coming across a dented primer that is not dead is about even with getting hit with a meteorite while working in the shop. You can look inside and make sure it is all black and burned looking. this is proof the primer fired.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 3, 2008)

Rifleman1776 said:


> I agree that a light oil will kill a primer. I reload and have never had one go off after being treated this way.
> But, I know there is someone on this forum that disagrees. Forget who. He will probably chime in soon to tell you this method does not kill the primer.



Would that be me Frank?  If so, here goes.

Petroleum oils *may* render priming compounds inactive, but I sure wouldn't depend on it.  Has anybody here actually tested this hypothesis?

Personally, I haven't.  But, I did run across a guy a few years back who did.  He dropped several boxes of new primers into a jar of WD-40 (fully submerging the primers).  Every so often, he would take some out, load them, and attempt to fire them.  After nearly a year of soaking, almost all still fired.  Now, that was when lead styphnate was used in primers.  I don't know how lead-free priming compounds react.

Don't depend on oil to deactivate a primer.  Always shield yourself so that if one does go off while decapping, you won't be injured.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## woodchip (Dec 3, 2008)

Has anyone used a 270 shell casing to make a pen?


----------



## MDEdwards (Dec 3, 2008)

Great conversation for shooters and reloaders, but why risk it if you don't know what you're doing. Just buy unprimed shells.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 3, 2008)

here is one other suggestion on how to render the primers harmless. find someone with a rifle that will fire them off for you. Not sure how all gun owners would feel about that but I know I would do it for someone.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 3, 2008)

woodchip said:


> Has anyone used a 270 shell casing to make a pen?



I haven't used 270 Winchester specifically (although I'm sure others have).  It's just a necked-down 30-06.  If you use a euro kit, you'll find that the tube fits the case pretty well, but that the nib will be proud of the case mouth.  A slimline tube will be short and the nib will also be proud.  It should work well using a bullet for the nib and a slimline kit (in which case, the tube will be a good length).

I have made pens from 7mm-08 and 7mm RemMag calibers, which are similar (ever so slightly larger) calibers.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 3, 2008)

Daniel said:


> ...find someone with a rifle that will fire them off for you.


That is definitely the safest way to do it, and I second Daniel's suggestion.  Just be sure to take all the normal precautions when discharging a firearm.  A primer ignites with enough force to cause injury, even without powder and bullet.

Also, this works best with bolt-action rifles.  The primer cup often backs out a little when firing.  Under normal circumstances, the force of the powder burning presses the case back over the cup.  Without powder, however, the primer cup can protrude from the case head and cause difficult extraction.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## jack barnes (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input. 
John I have a reloading press that bought for pressing in the bullits. I'll go and buy a decapping die. Thanks for the offer of the casings. I normally buy new unprimed ones, but the gun shop I buy from hasn't had them the last few times I was there and the person I work with just offered to help me out.

Jack


----------



## tlbrooks (Dec 12, 2008)

I too am an avid reloader and one thing John mentioned would be to discharge them in a rifle. Find someone with a .308 rifle and have them chamber them and pull the trigger, obviously using any and all safe gun handleing practices. Maybe your gun dealer friend could do this for you.


----------



## titan2 (Dec 12, 2008)

If all else fails..........borrow a friends .308 rifle........chamber casing.......point down range.........pull trigger......eject casing.......repeat......

Problem solved!



Barney


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 12, 2008)

How about just find a buddy with a .308, load it up and fire it in the gun. That's probably the safest place I can think to discharge it (outside, of course!!).


----------



## Nick (Dec 12, 2008)

I think I would go along with Frank (rifleman) usually his advise is good and reliable


----------



## nwcatman (Dec 13, 2008)

few years ago when i owned and operated gun stores i had a gunsmith that was a real pro. could fix/make anything. he used 3   12 gauge rounds as go/no go  tools to measure/test etc etc shotguns. said he had soaked the primers in wd-40 for hours and there was no chance that the shell were live, and had used em for years. i asked him if he had ever tried to crank one off and he said no cause he knew they were dead. he said watch, and loaded one and aimed it out the back door of his shop towards the desert (in west texas). fired like it was brand new. the look on his face was priceless. took the other two and they fired too. then he started laughing. (what else could he do)? everytime i hear this discussion of how to kill primers i think of howard. he died in the mid 80's but i can see that sheepish grin on his face to this day. i have never trusted the old kill em w/wd-40 adage since.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 19, 2008)

I was stupid and drilled my live primers out. DON'T EVER DO THAT! I WAS VERY LUCKY!


----------

